# Craftsman weed eater gas cap vent



## willis rusty (Jun 11, 2020)

Hey Guy's .first time caller here. I wanted to know where to find a diagram of the assembly order of the three pieces of the "duckbill" style vent in the gas cap of my weedeater.There is a plastic steeple? with star washer , a smaller steeple w/ a star washer and a very small brass porous filter.
THX


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Usually once those caps with the "star" washer come apart, they won't stay together again even if assembled correctly.
Buy a new cap.


----------



## willis rusty (Jun 11, 2020)

I figured the assembly order out,all the "star" washer needed was an adjustment and it does the job it supposed to ...not rocket science.
Thanks paul44 but I am a fix it type person not a throw it away and buy a new one type person that is why I posted the question.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

No, not rocket science and while I like to fix things as well, in my experience I've found that between the spring (star) washer having relaxed over the years and often the cap has a groove worn where the spring fingers grip, they don't stay put-back-together for long.


----------

